# Aria Pan acoustic guitar - Model 6810



## Unowen (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello everybody

I recently purchased this beautiful old guitar.














The quality is pretty good and it feels and sounds great. However, I know way too little about Aria and their Pan series. I found out online the guitar must have been built for the Canadian market as the PAN series was mainly sold in Canada. I assume the guitar is built in the late 70s or early 80s but I am not really sure about it.

If anybody has some more information about the Aria Pan series or about this particular model, please feel free to write. Is this guitar a copy of another brand? I would also be interested in its value.


Thanks a lot

Rico


----------

